# Zoning for glamping



## yachtsman (May 28, 2021)

Hi. 
I'm trying to find the right place for a glamping project. And it's almost "mission impossible".
I'm in California. So far the best zone is one that is allowing campgrounds. And this is limiting so much.

Here are my questions:
1) What is the best way to find the right zone/property?

2) Who can help?
Maybe somebody can help to find more "shapes" of the glamping idea so it'll fit more zones.
For example, do as a guest farm.


----------



## cda (May 28, 2021)

welcome

Have you tried El Centro, Borrego Springs, Salton Sea area??

Best thing to do is pick a city, go in and set down with the person over zoning, explain what you want to do, and they will tell you what Zoning type, you can do it in, plus show you on the map where those zones are in that city.

Sometimes these variables change from city to city, and county.

So do you want to buy or lease land, or place with say an existing house, to do this at???

What type of structure would be used to Glamp in???


----------



## yachtsman (May 28, 2021)

I would like to buy with existing house and 5+ acres


----------



## cda (May 28, 2021)

yachtsman said:


> I would like to buy with existing house and 5+ acres




Go to the city or county and ask about zoning..

So once again what type of structure would be used for Glamp?


----------



## yachtsman (May 28, 2021)

It can be a tent or yurt


----------



## cda (May 28, 2021)

yachtsman said:


> It can be a tent or yurt




If doing a Yurt , after you zoning says it can be at this location,,,

Go next door to the Building Official and talk to him about Yurt requirements, along with any other code requirements. 

Unfortunately, you may run into a few rules covering setting up a simple Glamp....

Good luck, also wait a few days for others to reply, it is a holiday week end. 

I like the Cuyamaca Mountain area!!!!


----------



## cda (May 28, 2021)

The other route would be check some of the internet yurt, tent, travel trailer set up rental sites,,,

Find 5/6 in your area, go talk to them direct and see what they went through to get in business .


----------



## cda (May 28, 2021)

yachtsman said:


> It can be a tent or yurt




Some reading::










						The Airbnb of Camping Presents Many of the Same Issues for Regulators
					

Californians have found a new way to camp – and like short-term vacation rentals and ride-sharing companies, it’s presenting a new challenge to government regulators.




					www.voiceofsandiego.org


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 1, 2021)

You can always request a text amendment that would permit this use and provide regulations for the jurisdiction.


----------

